# OMG How freaky



## Candace (Dec 7, 2010)

You must watch the whole thing. I feel like feline owl most days. I never knew this animal existed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCgbYnNAbSM


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2010)

Owly cow!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 7, 2010)

that's amazing!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm going to have nightmares over this one for sure.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 7, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2010)

Candace said:


> ........I never knew this animal existed.



That's because you did not see my post...oke:oke:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17258&highlight=transformer


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 7, 2010)

Cool!

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2010)

That's pretty cool.

Actually I think the "evil owl" is actually a submissive posture.

Reduce profile and protect most vulnerable areas of eyes and chest = incur less wrath from something obviously able to kick your booty.


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Actually I think the "evil owl" is actually a submissive posture.
> 
> Reduce profile and protect most vulnerable areas of eyes and chest = incur less wrath from something obviously able to kick your booty.



They "say" it's supposed to be mimicry of dead limbs or sticks in a tree to better conceal itself from large predators. But, I dunno. Still looks like a cat or a bat to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2010)

This video has been making its way around the internet via email, also. I just got a link to it from a Canadian friend.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2010)

Candace said:


> They "say" it's supposed to be mimicry of dead limbs or sticks in a tree to better conceal itself from large predators. But, I dunno. Still looks like a cat or a bat to me.



After I posted, it occurred to me that camouflage could also be a goal. Sitting on an open perch doesn't really help with the fake branch look.

I did some research on agonistic displays in African cichlids and saw similar profiles under different contexts. The big puff up displays were done under contexts of developing social hierarchy. Following development of the group hierarchy they would switch to modified courtship displays, (which where derived from submissive displays) that were used in context of territory and breeding site development.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2010)

Wild! Anyone know what kind of owl that is?


----------



## Clark (Dec 9, 2010)

We got a kick out of this.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2010)

Ptilopsis leucotis


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Candace (Dec 9, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Ptilopsis leucotis



Say that 10 times fast.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2010)

Candace said:


> Say that 10 times fast.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

